# All Slavic languages: nursery rhymes



## Encolpius

Hello, how do you translate "nursery rhymes" in your language? What other words do you use for different subcatagories? Thanks.
Czech: říkanky
Slovak: riekanky


----------



## lordwings

детски стихотворения/стихчета (detski stihotvoreniya/stihčeta) - in Bulgarian which means "children rhymes","rhymes for children"


----------



## mumblazer

In Russian it is something like детские стишки (note: not стихи, but стишки which is something different). The English-Russian dictionary also gives variants побасёнки and прибаутки. These latter variants are archaic, or at least what is usually signified as "old use."  I doubt it very strongly that young people in Russia will understand what these two words mean (though sometimes you do come across a bright student).  Or rather побасёнки has no chance with the young people; прибаутки is in common use as part of a collocation шутки-прибаутки, which means "funny jokes."


----------



## marco_2

I doubt if we have a very special word for _nursery rhymes _- we usually call them *wierszyki dla dzieci *(little poems for children), there is also a word *rymowanki *though not specially popular.


----------



## Duya

In BCS as well, there is no particular common name for nursery rhymes in general. They would be called _d(j)ečje p(j)esm(ic)e_ if a label is necessary.

Lullabies (songs for making child sleep) are called _uspavanke_.

Broadly within the group, _brojalice_ or _razbrajalice_ are used among the children, as means for "random" selection of a child to play. example

_Redalice_ or _ređalice_ is a rarer form, where the terms in the song are enumerated in a near-repeating manner. example


----------



## swintok

In Ukrainian you would most commonly hear віршики.  To be more precise one could say дитячі віршики, but the diminutive ending of the noun alone generally indicates that they are for children.


----------



## Azori

Encolpius said:


> Czech: říkanky
> Slovak: riekanky


There are also some other words which are synonymous with *říkanky* (sing. *říkanka*) and *riekanky* (sing. *riekanka*).

Czech:

*říkadla* / sing. *říkadlo*

*říkačky* / sing. *říkačka*

Slovak:

*rečňovanky* / sing. *rečňovanka*

*povedačky* / sing. *povedačka*

They are commonly used with the adjective *dětský (CZ) / detský (SK) *= children's, thus: *dětské říkanky / detské riekanky, dětská říkadla*...etc. Lullabies are called *ukolébavky* (sing. *ukolébavka*) in Czech and *uspávanky* (sing. *uspávanka*) in Slovak.


----------



## Encolpius

Duya said:


> ... Broadly within the group, _brojalice_ or _razbrajalice_ are used among the children, as means for "random" selection of a child to play. example
> _Redalice_ or _ređalice_ is a rarer form, where the terms in the song are enumerated in a near-repeating manner. example



Your links are fantastic, too bad, others haven't shared something like those with us.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

The closest Slovenian equivalent of "nursery rhymes" (and the translation given by PONS.eu) is *otroške pesmice* (*otrok* = child; *pesmica* = little poem).

Lullabies are *uspavanke* (sing. *uspavanka*; dual *uspavanki*),


----------



## marco_2

marco_2 said:


> I doubt if we have a very special word for _nursery rhymes _- we usually call them *wierszyki dla dzieci *(little poems for children), there is also a word *rymowanki *though not specially popular.



Ah, and _lullabies _we call *kołysanki *in Polish.


----------



## gumishu

//miastodzieci.pl/wyliczanki-rymowanki/  some nursery rhymes in Polish


----------

